# Diet Food Ingredients



## gobanana (Dec 18, 2010)

First, I have to say I CAN eat corn and wheat and NOT experience ANY severe bloating/flatulence. But, when I eat anything w/maltodextrin (high fiber cereals, special k bars, etc) inulin, agave, sorbitol, alcohol sugars(high protein bars) modified food starch (low-fat yogurts) the side effects are unbearable....bloating and flatulence. These thickeners (maltodextrin) were added to my metamucil/benefiber a while ago and now I cannot use that to help w/ my constipation. Some stevia products, any product under the 'healthy extra fiber label- Polander All-fruit, Progresso extra fiber soup, bread w/ extra fiber - All contain inulin- that is meant to 'fill you up' but, for ,can cause severe bloating and gas. These fillers have been added to our processed foods and can be the culprit of gas/bloating. CHECK YOUR LABELS!!!!!!! You may be sensitive to these ingredients too!On another note....I am trying not to sound like some crazed conspiracy person- but I never had a problem w/ milk until the 'got milk' campaign/added rGBH in the early 90's.


----------

